# transom hinge/arm stop



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a custom transom that opens inward at the top. I am looking to attach a fixed stop that is as hidden as possible. There is perhaps a 1/8" gap between the window and outer frame on the sides, and it seems like I could fit a thin hinge arm in that gap if I found something suitable. Since it holds little weight, it could be thin material. See attached pic. Any ideas where to find this?

My next other choice is small diameter cable, or a flat fabric strap but I see no way for that to be hidden.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think a knife hinge would fit your need.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

The knife hinges I am finding are the right concept, but they are too beefy since they need to be strong enough to support the window. I already have hinges and just need a stop mechanism.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

Would a trunk lid support like this work?
http://www.rockler.com/trunk-lid-support-select-finish


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

These are close but present a couple of problems. The first that each arm has an offset at the end where it would attach, and I do not have room for an offset. Even if I could hammer them flat, there is an added problem with the L shape of each arm, which would cause it to protrude from the gap in the frame where I am hoping to conceal them. I think I need straight arms.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

This is starting to sound more like a custom fabrication job. How about making the arms from sheet aluminum from the hardware/home improvement store and a hand-set rivet for the hinge? 

Then just use flat-head wood screws to hold it to the frame and window.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Certainly a possibility. I just thought it would be a commonly needed/readily available item.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I found something pretty close. With a little modification it may work:

http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge...oy-box-lid-supports/9-1-2-folding-lid-support


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nothing I investigated was suitable to fit in the narrow gap I had so following a prior suggestion, I made a window stop out of two steel rulers attached with flathead screws and a metal grommet as a pivot. The max thickness is around 0.06" which allows it to tuck away without scraping against the window or frame. If the grommet shows any sign of weakness, there are some double-flush rivets available that are stronger and very low profile.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Too bad you didn't ask 35 years ago when I was hired to remove all the transom windows at an old 6 story hotel in Long Beach and replace with wallboard..


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Has been working for years now.


----------

